# Greenup 10/26/08



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Went down below the dam today caught anywhere from10-30 hybrids all around 2-3 lbs bitin on shad colored stick baits fished fom 10AM to 3PM pretty good day but the water is alot more swit than it normally is.!!


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the report,I am going to try the dam tomorrow afternoon.
Jake


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

Jake let me know when the sauger start running and we will hit the dam!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Were you in a boat?? On the rocks or up on the deck? I was there until 4:00 and didn't see 30 fish total from the sidewalk.
Hey Crab, the only Saugers & Walleyes being caught right now is when the current is really slow and by the guys using Skipjacks for Hybrids. There hasn't even been very many fishing for them downriver yet. Water is still 68.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Fished the dam Sunday morning for an hour and a half, caught 2 sauger and 1 sheepshead. Sauger bite is still slow. Caught mine on a jig and curly tail grub.


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Daveo Ill pm you my number too and you can give me a holler if you will and we all will hit the sauger when they start. Thanks for the info guys!!!


----------



## ashvillefishing (May 4, 2008)

anyone been fishing the Portsmouth area lately or below greenup dam


----------

